# My dog has sunburn(i think) on her nose



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

My dog Sara has sunburn, I think, and I don't know what to do. She's had it for a while, it would get a lot better, but now it's red so.. We've been putting oil(canola?) on her nose to soothe it. What should we do? I can get a picture up tomorrow if you guys want, but it's midnight right now. She is a light colored dog, a light ginger ish color. My dad thinks she is a Carolina Dog, a part wild dog, but we don't really know. She's outside in the fenced yard for about 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

We used aloe Vera for all sunburn woes. You can also use a cool compress if the skin feels hot to the touch, to soothe it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I would use coconut oil or aloe vera and look into getting some doggie sunscreen


----------

